# vacation but nobodies around



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hi everybody, it's vacation time again and there are plenty of mouths to feed. just wondering what others do when this time of year rolls around and there is nobody to care for your birds. i use a gallon of water a day for each day i will not be there. i also use a automatic feeder and i fill it with the same amount of feed that they eat times the days i'll be away, plus a day or two extra. are there any other tricks that would be helpful for the members of this site that could make our vacations more relaxing knowing our birds are just fine. oh almost forgot i lock all doors and openings just to play it safe. thanks.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi brotherstwo,

I've never left my birds without someone to check on them. I usually have each day's feed in a plastic ziplock and each day's watering written out for the caretaker. I understand where you're coming from but I would freak not having someone to look in on them each day. Now, finding good caretakers when you need them is another story.

birdy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Vacation*

We just stay home,LOL. It's too much trouble to try and explain it all to someone. If I really HAD to, I guess I'd try a professional pet sitting service, but I'd have to be convinced they were very competent. Can't imagine my babies going a day without a loft cleaning.  We have over 60 birds total, 50+ of which are pigeons. Our geese are a challenge unto themselves. So much easier to just stay home...but then I'm probably the biggest homebody ever born, anyway. Definitely don't have a traveling bone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Basically, we just stay at home too. I worry just being gone for a few hours!! If I lock up the bobs, IF a lost bird comes home, it can't get in. If I don't lock the bobs, then no telling what may venture into the loft!! Just a worry wart I guess...........The one time we did leave our birds for a few days vacation, I asked a neighbor boy to watch the birds. I told him he didn't have to clean the loft, (didn't like it but lived with it), just feed and fresh water every day. I told him to feed the birds, when they got through eating, just dump the food and feed them fresh food the next day. Well, he dumped the food alright, right into the middle of the loft floor!!! Needless to say, when we got home, there was feed and poop EVERY WHERE!!. I guess the up side was, the birds were never hungry that week. I've never done that again. It's just easier to hang out at home and watch them myself. Actually, we are not much on traveling either so it works out ok.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*We just stay home*
I do as well. 
Unlike most of you who have many pigeons, I only have 8, all non-releasable, but I would worry about them no matter how many I had. 
One is a PMV survivor & my most recent is an adorable blind baby. At this point in time I just couldn't leave them.

My husband travels & feels like he's on vacation when he's *off* the road. 
So for us, it's home sweet home.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

This is a very timely topic for me as I plan on going away this weekend, probably from Fri till Sun or Mon., and have been obsessing about "my" flock being fed and watered.

Unlike most of you who have posted who actually own and keep birds, I have a feral flock who visit everyday to eat and are all gathered and waiting to be fed at 7:00am sharp! You guys have a legitimate reason for asking a caretaker to look after your birds, but I feel like an idiot asking people to come feed "my" birds, since they are really not mine.

It is a problem, because if they do not get fed, I am sure they will hang around waiting and waiting. I would feel bad for them (they would probably be confused and hungry), but worse is the attention they will attract. I try to get them fed and on their way to lesson the chance of complaints from the neighbors.

Saturday morning is taken care of by my tenant, who gets up early anyway. But Sun and maybe Mon, I will have to ask my father in law to please get up out of bed and try to feed the birds by 7:00. 

You are all right, it would be much easier to stay home. Unfortunately, I can't expect my husband and son to give up a family getaway, so, I will bite the bullet and hope my father in law doesn't mind.

I do love my little ferals but I have to admit, sometimes life was sometimes less stressful BP (Before Pigeons...lol)

Linda


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Linda,

Your situation is a relatively easy one--no loft scraping, no fouled water dispensers to worry about, though I know you do some poop maintenance for the sake of the neighbors. 

If you use the solution with the food pre-bagged as suggested above, then you just need an early riser, maybe the paper boy, you can negotiate with.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Snowbird,

True, true....things could always be worse! (For example, I have jury duty tomorrow! LOL) But seriously, I am already prebagging it so they know how much to give. I may even wind up asking my neighbor w/ the dog if his little girl wants to make a quick five bucks on Sun and Mon morning. I'm sure it will all work out----thanks for the reality check! LOL

Linda


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

pre-bagged food, intresting idea, thanks, lol.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm luckier than most I suppose as my vet will call twice a day to feed, let out and water. Not a problem for her as she has to pass my house on her way to work and back. I also have the added bonus of her being avian experienced andcan give immediate veterinary attention and treatment should it be necessary.
The only problem I have is that she is seriously in love with one of my cats and I often wonder if I will find him cat-napped when I come home!


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hey nooti, i'm origonally from brooklyn n.y.. is the house next store for sale, what a great set up i'm jelous. we could have some tea and maybe a sausage and pepper hero when we fly our birds lol. i too have children and we spend some week ends in our country house. i hate leaving my birds too. but other than not being able to clean the loft every day the food and water holds up very well. my family realizes we can only stay away for a few days at a time, they are just as much of an animal lover as i am.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Well as a matter of fact the house next door IS for sale - but we are a little far away from you - the UK to be precise!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i can't even sit through happy hour with friends after work without thinking about the birds. i have to get home to feed the birds before the sun goes down. none of them even know i have pigeons. least i don't think they do.
vacation! i try not to think about it.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm blessed with alot of good friends in my area that have pigeons,so it's no problem getting someone experienced with pigeons to care for my bird when needed and I do the same for them.If you have a local all-breed pigeon club you can meet others that share your love of pigeons in your area.


----------



## FeatherBrain (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish this thread was here before I went on Vacation  
I have two parrots apart from my pair of pigeons.... My Driver was staying back to take care of the house , so he took care of my pets as well.....I wrote down everything on a list for him. I didnt have to worry much because he knows how I go about with my pets' routine. When I came home....Both the birds were happy and healthy...I hadnt asked him to clean the aviary (I couldnt expect someone else to clean up after my pets!) But when I came back the aviary was spottless!!!  
Apart from a few guilt pangs about leaving them behind....I didint suffer much!!!


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

*Day trips!!*

 I really do feel guilty about it though as I am one of three kids in the house, my sister is a competative swimmer and loves to travel, my mom wants to go do things, my dad I am sure would love to just leave for a weekend and my brother complains about all of it.

I feel a bit like the odd ball in the family, I don't like to travel at all, love my own bed and a scedual and would be so paranoid about leaving my animal farm. The animals are 4 goat kids, two horses, three very large dogs, two male cats, 54 parrots, 20 pigeons, 6 roosters and I am happy. My pet sitting problems are that people around here don't wnat to drive out this far, they don't like goats, are afraid of my parrots (all rescued and can be very nasty), the dogs would eat them or get out and then end up shot (rotties and in the county its okay to shoot a dog in your yard), and they would end up letting the pigeons and chickens out which cannot happen.

 I would be too scarred but we are looking and need to find someone in case of an emergancy (oh! Its also fire country! Try a stranger getting everyone out alive) and so that the family can go somewhere though I like being home.

 I am thinking of starting my own pet/farm sitting service though and been doing some research so if anyone has any tips... Hey I figure I could maybe help out others in my area with my same problem!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Christina, I admire you for what you are doing for those sweet animals  
You are doing a great job and I am sure you are happy.
I wish I lived closer to you to help you with pet sitting for just in case you need to travel.
I don't like to travel either. That's something people don't understand (especially my parents who live in Europe). 
Also, like you said, it is hard to find a responsible pet sitter  
A while ago, when I had only one pigeon, one cat and a turtle and I had to leave, I had found a pet sitter who besides charging 30$ a day she came for 10min/day only to feed the cat and turtle and I had to board my sweet little pigeon because she had said she could not take care of it.
It's hard to find someone to trust to care for you animals  

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Vacations*

I have not spent more then a weekend away from my birds, but I had a neighbor who was very familiar with feeding birds in an enclosure. He did the basics, as that was all that was necessary for 3 days, but volunteered to do more. 

I would recommend that everyone going away for more then a day have someone at least look in on your birds to make sure everything is fine, even when using the self feeders and waterers. I myself couldn't go away and leave them for a day without worrying about them.

For a week or more it is wise to have a responsible person follow your guidelines for feeding and nutrition programs. It is important to have them come in a week or so before you leave and show them the routine, and especially locking up and closing at the end of the day. Just like babysitting, the caregiver should have a phone number where you can be reached, just in case. It is also important for the birds to get used to a new face. They need to familiarize themselves with a new person while you are there, to make the adjustment easier when your not there. I never even thought about it until my cousin visited from Holland, and they had never seen her before, boy did they grunt and pitch a fit. They panicked and flew anywhere to get away.

Pigeons bond to people they are familiar with, like every other creature, and we need to respect that, and make vacation time comfortable for them, as well as ourselves.

Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Vacation*

The truth is, I miss the pigeons even during day trips. A single afternoon away from them and I start longing for home, wanting to hear them coo, etc. The first thing I do when I get home is go and check on them, ostensibly to make sure everyone is fine, but really just because I want to see them. 

We did go to B.C. last fall for four days. My daughter took care of the birds and did a fine job, but she is leaving for college soon and I really don't trust anyone else. I missed my pigeons so much while we were on vacation that I got all excited whenever we saw feral pigeons. This pigeon addiction is really getting bad!


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Arty-

 I too have since stopped accepting birds into my flock (emergency found birds and the occasional pigeon in need doesn't count) for about three years now as the problem in my area cannot be helped by taking them in, they are just to sick from breeders in the area making a huge mess but I do still help in other ways with e-mail and phone calls as well as when my vet calls and says he needs me to help out with a person. Helping the them KEEP their pet is my focus now not digging them out of a hole they dugg for themselves (does that make sence?). 

 I have had over 100 birds from their arival until death in a period of 12+ years and it gets so painful that you just can't take it any more. I have found my limit and I plan to keep it that way as I have "helped" other people get relief from burn out and I know I don't want to go there and will make every precaution to prevent it. But on the bright side I can help someone else with the same love for God's creatures so they don't end up in the same hole as so many others out there. Education is my goal and pet sitting (my neiborhood only-for now if do) is a part of it that I want to check out, nobody should have to wonder if the pet sitter is really taking care of your babies or just taking your money.

 Sorry... I can kinda get going when it comes to stupid people with animals sometimes, well often, I think people should not have such easy access to animals! Being involved in rescue of any kind can really shorten your fuze with people it the animals we have patience for right?!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom,

That is too funny! I'm the same way. If I'm gone for more then an hour I run to the back yard when we get home to see them and make sure they have water and food. LOL, if I'm gone longer it is a major reunion. 

I also look at the feral pigeons on the tellephone poles and ask God to watch over them. My family thinks I'm nuts, well I'm glad I'm not the only nut!

Treesa


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together."


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*vacation over*

I recently took a 12 day vacation. I had a responsible person(s) take care of my pigeons, but not bird lovers. I felt confident they would do a good job feeding and watering. I had a different person who is a bird lover come over to bath and give treats. She also took in two isolated birds for me while I was gone. I'm very grateful for the wonderful care my birds were given. 

Julie


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Arty-

One of my neibors has volunteered to pet sit for me many times but watching how he handles things with his own makes me say "NEVER!" He got a pit bull puppy and then fed adult dog food to the poor little guy and he was starving to death very slowly. The little guy would get out and come to our house were he would get soft food he could eat about twice a day. We kept the little guy in our yard for two days until they finaly came for him. We explained the puppy teeth/soft food thing to him but then they gave him up the next week. Yeah for the puppy! He's 16 but even my baby sister knew that much about dogs when she was 8. Their nice people but I sure would never trust them to take care of my animals. It's sad, you don't feel like you can trust anyone anymore.

P.S. We picked up a Quaker one time with my Aunt in tow and as we left the lady said she was going to keep the bird cage so she could get a better bird latter (bad situation to start with) then my Aunt smiled and said "I hope it will be a plush parrot, that would be the perfect kind fo you!" Family can be so fun but get you into trouble too!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi arty,
you have some really awesome birds, and so well cared for.
I love their toys, they certainly don't get bored  
Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Arty,

It's nice to see you posting again. Those birds and their set ups are gorgeous! I guess they're not TOO spoiled!! LOL I can understand your reluctance to leave them in the care of others. It looks like you and Rose take exceptionally good care of them and it would be tough to find someone who would take the same kind of care if you were away. I guess when you get so much enjoyment from your birds day to day, maybe there is no need for a vacation.
I don't "own" any birds, but I feed a large feral flock everyday. I enjoy it and love the birds but it can be stressful as I am always worrying about the neighbors complaining.
When we went away a few days over the 4th of July weekend, I made arrangements for a neighbor to feed them each morning EARLY, so they would be fed and gone b/4 they could attract negative attention. Even tho I trusted this neighbor, I worried anyway. It was in the back of my mind the entire weekend and really put a bit of a damper on my fully enjoying the time away. So, I can imagine what someone like you or anyone else that actually owns birds must go through if they go away.

Anyway, again, nice to hear from you and best wishes to you and Rose.

Linda


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Arty. You have a beautiful bird family, and obviously they are well loved! I've never seen so many bird toys. Everything looks so clean, too. Blessings on you and Rose.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Arty -

 Okay... Your posts are really making me think about myself and how I respond to things. I too have that "I can fix it" gene and it is so hard to deal with, it hurts. I have always felt like an odd ball but God has been showing me that He made me this way for a reason and my pain and struggles over the animals is part of a much bigger picture and it's okay!

 On the up side! Do you raise the Blue Quakers? I love them so much they're increadable. My first Quaker (all mine are green) Sammy was my baby and there will never be another like him. He was only 7 when he died suddenly, there is no pain like that. I do have one of his sisters and one of my males has discovered true love (they are still in seperat cages though) and so have have been thinking of raiseing a clutch or two. My pastors son is so much like I was that its scarry and he would like one though I don't know if I could bring myself to part the the sweet little things.

And where did you get those Budgie cages? Who makes them, how much are they? Are they still being made? Those are the most amazing cages for little birds I have ever seen (I have seen a lot!). It looks to me like you have more inside than me! I didn't know that anyone could have more than me but mine now are mostly medium sized few small ones left (those breeders  )


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I do already get a catalog from Foster & Smith, I just got the new one so I will look at it again!

 That is so sad about the Quakers... I have not hand raised many, two deformed/sick babies and three 7 day old budgies but if I do go for letting my Quaker couple nest then I know I will get to go through it once more. Parrots are scarry to me for hand feeding compared to pigeons but I did the parrots first.

I don't quite know where to draw the line either but if I just don't know I call my great vet and ask him to tell me, sometimes I listen , sometimes I do it anyway and then get upset 'cause I didn't. It is soooo hard...


----------

